# Nixie cosmetics anyone?



## Dreamergirl3 (May 17, 2007)

Has anyone tried Nixie comsetics? I'm curious!!! 
here is their site
www.nixiecosmetics.com
TIA!!!


----------



## martygreene (May 17, 2007)

yup! nix'ie stuff is great! I highly reccomend it! It's got a pretty hearty position in many of my colleagues' kits, and is beginning to do so in mine!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Aug 2, 2007)

Nixie Cosmetics are amazing!!!! 

I have one of their palettes and the eyeshadows are stunning, long lasting and with the best texture I've ever seen (cream to powder finish) super soft and silky!!!

I have an artist membership on the website, if any of you girls are going to order anything, use my ID for a 10% discount on your order!! Just type my ID on the "USING AN ARTIST PROMOTIONAL ID"

(My ID : Sandra V)


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 2, 2007)

Is that safe for your ID (are there rules against letting others use it)?

Are there any products in particular you recommend as being especially good? The prices are pretty good


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Is that safe for your ID (are there rules against letting others use it)?

Are there any products in particular you recommend as being especially good? The prices are pretty good_

 
 Oh it's perfectly safe, you enter it as a coupon code to get discounts, like a referal system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I recommend their eyeshadows, they're amazing and really big!!!


----------



## mae13 (Aug 2, 2007)

Edited, because I didn't have the interwebbing skills.


----------



## frocher (Aug 2, 2007)

Gorgeous stuff.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 2, 2007)

I developed an interest in their stuff after I initially saw this thread and I agree with the above posts.....Their shadows are great! And huge. Exceptional value for the money. 

Sandra, I'm gonna use your ID. 

My ID is Michie, if someone would like to use it.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a Nixie e/s palette as well and I really like it.  The texture is divine...if anyone needs a discount code just PM me.


----------



## noturavgurl (Aug 8, 2007)

I just got an eyeshadow palette from nixie and the colors are AMAZING!!! the are so smooth and blend so well. i've gotten compliments! (that's how you know you've done something right!) If you enter my artist id, you can get 10% off your purchase! Mine is: qchella; it's a great opportunity to try one of their shadows. PM me and let me know how you like it (if you order one)!


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, ladies, we need to turn this into a "Nix'ie: What Should I Get?" Thread. 

Name your faves.

I LOVE Harlow. I'm wearing here, on my lids. I'm also wearing Steel Grey in my Outer V, along with Entremauve pigment.


----------



## metalkitty (Aug 11, 2007)

Has anyone tried the mousse foundation ( or know how the foundation system works?), loose pigments, or cream blush? Or the lip stain majig, sorry for all the questions, I'm just completely intrigued but in the dark.


----------



## metalkitty (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## martygreene (Aug 16, 2007)

What are you trying to figure out about the foundations?


----------



## mae13 (Aug 17, 2007)

I just got a few things in (some e/s and blushes) and I am impressed by the quality - creamy-soft texture, incredible pigmentation. I haven't tested wear yet.

A question for the folks who were into MAC before they apparently started fiddling with the formulation - is Nixie basically a modern version of early, pro-artist MAC?


----------



## metalkitty (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_What are you trying to figure out about the foundations?_

 
I was wondering what undertones the 'tan tones' range had. I think I'm a tantone 5, but I'm not sure. I was also curious about the quality of the mousse foundation.


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (Aug 17, 2007)

I just purchased a 6 well palette and 6 cream blushes and I love the texture. Creamy, very soft and sheer, which I prefer for my work because you can layer powder blush on top without looking clownish. The only problem I had was the color discrepancy on the website. I knew a few colors I wanted when I went to the trade show (I should have bought there, but oh well) and the blushes I bought based on the websites colors were a little off. I know there's always a disclaimer about colors, but some were a little different. Good thing they blended so well, cause I liked them so much. I'm in a cream blush phase right now.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah, I don't find the swatch colors on the website true-to-life at all.


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 17, 2007)

Im waiting on a palette to arrive before I order any more. Im going to compare the colours in my hand to the colours on my moniter which Ive had properly calibrated so colours show up true to like - providing the original original images were true to life which Im told the nixie ones were...


----------



## ZoeFerret (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a bunch of stuff from them- most of it was really good- I didn't like The Vitamin Capsulated Lip Gloss- it's really thin and sheer felt really cheap like those liquid Lipsmackers.  They were nice enough to give me a refund. So I can't be too mad. I did notice that the color swatch on the website is much darker than what it really looks like in real life. The color description ( when there ) is one is pretty close. I do like their e/s and loose pigments. Almond is really pretty- it's in the same color family as MAC's taupe pigments. I really want to try out their foundation but it's something I have to check out in real life. Too bad there are no stores near me. I guess- if I ever go to California I will have to check out the store.


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm intrigued. I'll have to check this one out! Thanx ladies! :0


----------



## farra712 (Sep 13, 2007)

I tried their mousse foundation, and it didn't seem to dry to as matte of a finish as I would have liked.  It also looks verrrrry dark in the bottle, but comes out several shades lighter, so if you order some, don't panic when you see the bottle.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry to dig up this old thread, but I am in love with Nix'ie right now! The only thing is I can't figure out how to get the eyeshadows out of the palette! I got the complementary 6-e/s palette for signing up as a pro member, and I was wondering what shades they are. But I can't figure out how to get them out! I'm sure it's really obvious and I'm just dumb and totally missing something. XD


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 4, 2007)

You'll need something thin and strong (I used a large safety pen or one of my cuticle pushers) and be very careful. The whole pan is actually stuck by way of the magnet and it's strong.


----------



## mae13 (Jan 30, 2008)

Any more feedback on the foundations or concealers? What is the quality/wear like?


----------



## Renee (Jan 31, 2008)

I bought one of the foundations and the powder to go with it and wasn't impressed. It said full coverage but it was really medium . However, the bronzer I bought is beautiful! I'm going to buy more!


----------



## MakeupGoddess (May 21, 2008)

*NIX'IE COSMETICS or ULTA?*

HAVE ANY OF YOU tried the Nixie Cosmetics, and what do you think of Ulta Eyeshadows?


----------



## mistella (May 22, 2008)

*Re: NIX'IE COSMETICS or ULTA?*

Nixie eyeshadows are really great, lots of pigment & color. they have a lot of different shades.. my fave product from Nixie are their cream blushes.


----------



## TwixtBetwixt (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: NIX'IE COSMETICS or ULTA?*

I have 34 of the Nix'ie Eye Shadows (and another huge order on it's way), and like 6 of their pigments. I LOVE them!!

The color in the pan is pretty much what you get on your eye. Obviously some have slightly better pay off than others, but they really are fantastic!! 

If you want to compare them to MAC (since it seems most people know nothing but MAC, LOL!) Nix'ie products are the same quality, color pay off is the same, prices are WAY better.

Nix'ie eye shadows are HUGE and cost less than MAC. The eye shadow refill pan is 4.4g/0.16oz, and I think they are $12.50 without a discount.

The Nix'ie pigments are identical to MAC as well. The texture & consistency is exactly the same. I don't think i would be able to tell the difference. They have that same crumbly, fluffy looking texture. I have some odd colored ones (just to try something different & unique), but the color pay off is identical to MAC pigments. 

The colors last on me for over 14 hours. The other day I actually had them on for over 24 hours! Yes over 24 hours!! LOL (Don't ask...) And they seriously looked as fresh as when I first applied them. I usually just use NYX concealer as a base, sometimes a MAC Paint Pot. 

I have one of the eye shadow sticks from Nix'ie, too. Identical to MAC shadesticks, with the exception being that Nix'ie's are packed full of glitter. So, if you're looking for a sparkly, glittery look, the Nix'ie shadow sticks are the way to go.

I just placed an order for some of their lip stains & lip glosses, so I'm excited to try those. I will also have to get some of their blushes eventually, and probably everything else they have ;p LOL I'm seriously addicted to them now!

I have ONE Ulta eye shadow - not digging that at all. Very mediocre color pay off. It's not horrible, but there definitely are better options. But since I only have one, it's hard to really say how well the other colors work! Definitely worth a try I guess.


----------



## TwixtBetwixt (Jun 8, 2008)

I have 6 palettes of their eye shadows, a bunch of their pigments, and one of the eye shadow sticks. 

I have another huge order on the way (more shadows, and some lip glosses & lip stains)

I am completely addicted to Nix'ie!!

All of their eye shadows are excellent quality & fabulous color pay off. As far as I am concerned they are the same quality as MAC, if not nicer. The pigments are identical to MAC pigments, exact same texture, too!
 The shadow stick is the same as MAC shadestick, except Nix'ie's is packed full of glitter & sparkle!

The Nix'ie eye shadow refill pans are 4.4g/0.16oz and cost like $12.50 without a discount i believe - HUGE compared to MAC shadows!!

I have actually worn some of the Nix'ie shadows for over 24 hours (don't ask! LOL) and they stayed fresh & looked the same as when first applied! And i usually just use a NYX concealer as a base, occasionally a MAC Paint Pot.

I will HAVE to buy more of their products to try - lip stuff & blushes are next on my list ;p


----------



## MakeupGoddess (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi TwixtbeTwixt or anyone who knows the answer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you think the Ulta shadows will fir in the Nixie palettes?


----------



## florabundance (Jun 10, 2008)

Ricolovesmac on youtube did a whole video dedicated to Nixie and how you get Pro discount and i think reviewed some items if anyone's interested?

Here it is:

YouTube - NIXIE cosmetics


----------



## mae13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Has anyone from Canada ordered yet? I'm curious what the shipping structure looks like.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_Has anyone from Canada ordered yet? I'm curious what the shipping structure looks like._

 
Hey, I'm in Ottawa and I ordered some NYX stuff from Cherryculture. I ordered like 10 of their ultra pearl mania loose shadows (they were really cheap) and I love them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I just hate the tiny jars so i move the contents into sample jars. 

My order got here in about 3 weeks. HTH


----------



## mae13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey hun, thank you for the shipping info, but this is actually a different company - Nixie, rather than NYX. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Cherryculture is _awesome_ for ordering NYX, since it's still way cheaper than locally-sourced stuff, even with shipping and customs.)


----------



## TwixtBetwixt (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MakeupGoddess* 

 
_Hi TwixtbeTwixt or anyone who knows the answer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you think the Ulta shadows will fir in the Nixie palettes?_

 

Here are some APPROXIMATE measurements of refill pans for four different make up brands I have:

AMP Cosmetics: 1 3/8" wide (36 mm)
Nix'ie Cosmetics: 1 3/8" wide (36 mm)
Make Up For Ever: 1 3/8" wide (35 mm)
MAC: 1" (26 mm)

I just did very crude measurements with a measure tape. The MUFE are slightly smaller than AMP and Nix'ie. You can put MUFE refill pans into AMP or Nix'ie Palettes, but you CANNOT fit AMP or Nix'ie refill pans into MUFE palettes ;p 

And obviously MAC is the smallest of everything!


Nix'ie Eye Shadow Singles (no idea how to depot these easily yet!) are approximately: 1 1/8" (29mm) so they will not fit into MAC palettes, and won't fit properly into Nix'ie palettes either (unless you don't mind huge gaps between the pan & palette!)

Hope this helps!! =)


----------



## user79 (Jun 14, 2008)

How much discount do you get if you register as a pro? Just 10% or more?

I might get some of these!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 14, 2008)

You get 40% off, I believe.


----------



## Ikara (Jun 15, 2008)

_*TwixtBetwixt* how does Nixie compare to MUFE in terms of color payoff?

and also it would be awesome if someone could swatch some Nixie eyeshadows and piggies

_


----------



## TwixtBetwixt (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_*TwixtBetwixt* how does Nixie compare to MUFE in terms of color payoff?

and also it would be awesome if someone could swatch some Nixie eyeshadows and piggies

_

 
I have a bunch of videos on YouTube of Nix'ie swatches - shadows, pigments & the eye shadow stick. Just go to my videos & then do a refined search for "Nix'ie" or "Nixie" You should find several.

YouTube - twixtbetwixt's Channel

Actually, if this link works, it will show you all my Nix'ie videos:

YouTube - twixtbetwixt's Videos


I only have two MUFE eye shadows - bright purple matte ones. I don't have anything really comparable in the Nix'ie. The Nix'ie purples I have are more like MAC's purples - not quite as much color payoff as you want. They look really bright in the pan, but not quite so vibrant on your eye. They are pretty, but not that in-your-face overpowering kind of color. If that makes sense.

The MUFE purples I have give me very vibrant color payoff, but I hate matte, so I don't like them overly well ;p LOL


----------



## user79 (Jun 18, 2008)

The customer service is attrocious. I can't figure out if they ship internationally or not. On one part of the website it says they don't, but then when you go to check out, they have different countries in the drop down menu and varying shipping prices!

I contacted the company by email to their mail address, and 1st the emails kept bouncing back, saying it can't be delivered. I read on MUA that others were also having the same problem, so it must be on their end some problem, because the email address I typed was def correct.

Then I got an email from them saying to send in documentation for my pro membership, which was sent from a different email. So I sent an email to that one asking if they do ship intl. or not and that the website is not clear on that point. It's been 3 or 4 days and I still haven't received a response.

So overall the service is pretty bad, I don't think I'll be ordering anything until I get an answer. Poor show.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_I was wondering what undertones the 'tan tones' range had. I think I'm a tantone 5, but I'm not sure. I was also curious about the quality of the mousse foundation._

 
Give me your email and I'll send a chart comparing the foundations to skintones.
ps- Dragonfly e/s is one of the most versatile colors ever!!


----------



## mae13 (Jun 29, 2008)

I like the palettes - they fit Too Faced eyeshadows if you depot them, and are just a smidge too big for Stila pans.


----------



## londonfan (Jul 10, 2008)

I love their eyeshadows: I have Aloha Friday and Babylon.
Also, their powder blushes are excellent, and I really like the cream blush as well.


----------



## TwixtBetwixt (Jul 15, 2008)

*Nix'ie takes on MAC*

Ladies,

I've put together a little swatch video showing Nix'ie eye shadows side by side with MAC. I've swatched 50 different eye shadows, that's 25 "dupes"!

So i basically found the best match I could between my MAC & Nix'ie shadows & laid them down side by side for YOUR review!

Enjoy!

YouTube - NIXIE takes on MAC in Cosmetics Death Match- Who will WIN?!


----------



## TwixtBetwixt (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *londonfan* 

 
_... I really like the cream blush as well._

 
What kind of brush do you use to apply the cream products?

I've never used them before & just got a bunch of cream blush & foundation. They sent along a bunch of sponge applicators & i ended up using those. Seemed to work fine for me. But just curious what other people use =)

Thanks!!

As far as coverage & application (with my sponge! I really like the cream products. They go on smooth & blend well. Looks very natural i think. I usually go very light on the foundation anyway though. I will definitely like to buy more of these to experiment with.


----------



## COBI (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Nix'ie takes on MAC*

Thanks.  Great job on the duping; it almost looks like you have two rows of the same shadows.  And Nix'ie shadow pans are so much bigger, and they have the silkiest texture (at least all of the colors that I have.)


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Nix'ie takes on MAC*

We don't have this in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 shame cause the colours are virtually identical and you get a lot more product..


----------



## user79 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwixtBetwixt* 

 
_What kind of brush do you use to apply the cream products?

I've never used them before & just got a bunch of cream blush & foundation. They sent along a bunch of sponge applicators & i ended up using those. Seemed to work fine for me. But just curious what other people use =)_

 
You can use your fingers for cream blushes, a _damp _makeup sponge (soaks up less product), a foundation brush like the MAC 190, or a stippling brush like the 188 or 187.


----------



## TwixtBetwixt (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_You can use your fingers for cream blushes, a damp makeup sponge (soaks up less product), a foundation brush like the MAC 190, or a stippling brush like the 188 or 187._

 
Thanks so much! =)

I have a 187 dupe (Ulta Highlighter Brush) and i do not like it for the cream products- it's soooo soft, it doesn't really blend anything that well. Seems to be best for light dusting of powders over the face (for me anyway). Maybe I'm just missing something with that brush. LOL

Link to the Ulta brush (MAC 187 dupe?)
Ulta.com - Highlighter Brush


----------



## TwixtBetwixt (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwixtBetwixt* 

 
_Thanks so much! =)

I have a 187 dupe (Ulta Highlighter Brush) and i do not like it for the cream products- it's soooo soft, it doesn't really blend anything that well. Seems to be best for light dusting of powders over the face (for me anyway). Maybe I'm just missing something with that brush. LOL

Link to the Ulta brush (MAC 187 dupe?)
Ulta.com - Highlighter Brush_

 
A little PS to my earlier post....

I went to MAC today & actually played around with a 187. The Ulta Highlighter brush is DEFINITELY NOT a dupe! LOL The MAC brush is much firmer & more stiff. The Ulta brush is super soft - way too soft for cream products. I think the MAC 187 has much denser bristles, it feels a lot heavier & thicker (in the bristle portion.)

Just wanted to let everyone know. 

The Ulta brush is great for a light blush or highlight powder, but not cream products.


----------



## user79 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a 187 dupe as well, and I would def suggest anyone who just has a dupe, to splurge on the 187. It is a lot firmer, which is required for stippling. But you could use a foundation brush for cream blushes as well, and blend it out with a damp sponge or your fingers.


----------



## mslips (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: NIX'IE COSMETICS or ULTA?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MakeupGoddess* 

 
_HAVE ANY OF YOU tried the Nixie Cosmetics, and what do you think of Ulta Eyeshadows?_

 
i love ulta eyeshadows..i have about 70 of them right now. plus, they came out with 22 new shades and changed their formula as it's more silky now!! only 6.50 ea with tons of buy 1 get 1 sales and i work there so i get a discount on top =) i need to depot all my ulta eyeshadows!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 15, 2008)

anyone have any FOTDs or looks using Nixie products?


----------



## goldensunsetfl (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_Nixie Cosmetics are amazing!!!! 

I have one of their palettes and the eyeshadows are stunning, long lasting and with the best texture I've ever seen (cream to powder finish) super soft and silky!!!

I have an artist membership on the website, if any of you girls are going to order anything, use my ID for a 10% discount on your order!! Just type my ID on the "USING AN ARTIST PROMOTIONAL ID"

(My ID : Sandra V)_

 
I placed an order for their full coverage foundation on Sunday, so it should be here by the end of the week.  Sandra, I used your ID and just wanted to thank you for allowing us to do so.


----------



## honeyjr (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funkychik02* 

 
_Give me your email and I'll send a chart comparing the foundations to skintones.
ps- Dragonfly e/s is one of the most versatile colors ever!!_

 
I'd love to get a hold of this chart. I'm in the process of putting together an order for myself and my kit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hear the cream blushes are superb.


----------



## mollyloretta (Feb 24, 2009)

So, uhh, no one has posted on here for awhile, but I waswondering if anyone had Nixie lipgloss swatches?  Specifically Candy, but other colors as well?  I have a couple of their glosses and LOVE them.... But I just wanted to see some other colors!  Thanks!


----------



## BestRx (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a Nixie powder blush (Pomegranate) that I like a lot. But people seem to be saying their cream blushes are where it's at.

Since the colors online aren't true to reality. Can anyone make some recommendations for the cream blush? I'm an NW43 (NC45 in a pinch).


----------



## naijapretty (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BestRx* 

 
_I have a Nixie powder blush (Pomegranate) that I like a lot. But people seem to be saying their cream blushes are where it's at.

Since the colors online aren't true to reality. Can anyone make some recommendations for the cream blush? I'm an NW43 (NC45 in a pinch)._

 

Try cream blush in *Majesty*: it's a red-orange with shimmer and quite nice. Also try cream blush in *Sensuous* (peachy-pink-gold). You might be able to make *Radiant* (matte fuschia-like) or *Confession* (plum with shimmer) work for you. hth.

edit: I've got more nixie eyeshadows recently (today) and I have to say, I wish I hadn't spent almost $400 for MUFE shadows for my kit earlier. Because the Nixie ones are cheaper and so beautiful. I recently got Nixie e/s in Desert and Mahogany, and they are so smooth and creamy.


----------



## naijapretty (May 12, 2009)

I've posted swatches of majesty blush and other nixie products in the nixie osmetics swatch thread, so you can see them there.


----------



## aefreema (Jul 28, 2009)

I have the same one!!! It is lovely for all skin tones~


----------



## Caderas (Jul 28, 2009)

I have four of their eyeshadows I bought at a make-up bar store-closing sale.

MATTES:
Modern (bright sea foam green):  awesome, very unique color with great pay-off
Deep Coral (just as the name says!):  this is one of my favorite shadows in general, great addition to many looks.
Twinkle (bright orange-coral):  i love this one so much!  it would look good on, i imagine, just about anyone.

SHIMMER:
With Love (light pink with white sheen):  this one, for whatever reason, doesn't show up on me at all.  even with UDPP!  it might be the formulation?


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 29, 2009)

if you want to get anything from this line, i suggest you do so as quickly as possible. It seems they're going out of business. Their customer service nos have been disconnected, people who ordered aren't receiving their stuff and salons are no longer placing orders with them.


----------



## funkychik02 (Aug 2, 2009)

Noooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! They're so good!


----------



## mae13 (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_if you want to get anything from this line, i suggest you do so as quickly as possible. It seems they're going out of business. Their customer service nos have been disconnected, people who ordered aren't receiving their stuff and salons are no longer placing orders with them._

 
Are you sure about the orders not being fulfilled? I was JUST about to place one. :/


----------



## naijapretty (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_Are you sure about the orders not being fulfilled? I was JUST about to place one. :/_

 
well, I did order from them some months ago, but recently people said they ordered from them and they never received thier stuff. Their line is disconnected, and I've spoken to salons who carry their line and they say they can't contact Nixie Cosmetics either and most of them are selling off their stuff at discount.
okay, I have more info: their website is still running, they are taking orders but are not sending product out, so you might want to be careful.


----------



## mollyloretta (Aug 25, 2009)

I placed my order in June, got it 5 days later, placed another order late July, and got it last week.  Never had the issue before, but I did speak with a salon who does business with them (salons are still placing orders, I've only talked to one who stopped carrying them and they stopped awhile ago), and they spoke with their PR rep who said they were closing their LA slot, and weren't sure when they were going to reopen and would be running instead from the warehouse.  Makes sense, considering the LA location wasn't even a retail location.

For anyone placing orders, I do recommend being careful as they are in this transition phase.  I can't imagine they are going out of business without stating so and trying desperately to get rid of some backstock.  The number is out of order because the location the number was at is no longer there.  I'll keep everyone posted, as I'll be making another order probably next week to see what happens.... *fingers crossed* I'll keep it small, just in case, LOL

I'm hoping they're not going to go out of business, they're a fab company.  Sure, some customer service issues, but they're still pretty green in the cosmetics industry.  Dunno what wonderful stuff I'll fill my kit with if they're gone :-(


----------



## Shypo (Sep 1, 2009)

I spent about $200 on several eye shadows a few weeks back and got them in a reasonable amount of time (maybe a week or so) - I LOVE the colors!  I want to order more, and maybe some blushes....am a little hesitant to do so, but maybe I'll take the plunge - just for a few anyway.


----------



## Shypo (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, I just placed a fairly sizeable order just in case they decide to go OOB.  I'll keep my fingers crossed.  Their colors really are lovely - and I used Sandra V's discount (thank you!!) as the artist who referred me.

I got several eye shadows, a powder and a cream blush.

I have to stop now, as MAC, MUFE, MAD Minerals and Nixie are breaking my bank.

I'll let everyone know if I get my package......


----------



## Shypo (Sep 17, 2009)

I received my order today - about 2 weeks from placing it - I live in CT, so I'm sure it went by slowest transportation method possible.....whew!  I'm just glad it got here!


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I'll try ordering from their website. Hopefully it'll go well.


----------



## mae13 (Jan 21, 2010)

Any news? The website seems updated, in that they're referencing 'Spring 2010'. 

Are they still filling orders?


----------



## Shypo (Mar 16, 2010)

I decided to take a small gamble to see if I could get anything else from Nixie....like someone posted, their website is still working, and they have 'Spring 2010' on the landing page.

We'll see what happens......


----------



## mae13 (Apr 3, 2010)

Any updates Shypo?


----------



## Shypo (Apr 3, 2010)

I got my order while I was out of town!  It arrived in tact, but one of the colors was wrong (I ordered 'Grapefruit' eye shadow and got 'Grape' instead).  I was happy it got here, though I don't know why they don't answer any calls or emails.  The last order I placed was short a blush, and one of the lipsticks was melted in the tube, but no one ever responded to my complaint.

I'll chalk this one up to another 'whew!' - I think I have most of what I want from this brand now - I could maybe be convinced to get another 2 or 3 of their pigments though.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

